# Gaggia repairs Dorset



## tenbears10 (Jan 21, 2012)

I am still looking for someone local to repair my gaggia syncrony logic. Some repairers don't seem to touch automatic bean to cup machines and there was a local company in Bournemouth but their phone number is dead now. Has anyone got any suggestions or recommendations? I really want to take it in to someone as postage comes in at almost £50 return if I have to send it away to gaggia. Thanks


----------

